# My boy (ragdoll)



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

A few pics I took last night of my beautiful big boy  His getting Sooooo big now going to weigh him later!

So such a lovely cat so pleased that we got him 

Hoep you like them his a Blue Tabby Point Ragdoll :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:

First a few of him growing up:


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

*Wow He is absolutely Gorgeous.What a stunning boy:001_wub:*


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

a gorgeous looking lad well done ..CHRIS.


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

OMG hes gorgeous!

My OH loves your 'leopard cat'


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Love him!! :thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

thanks he is sooooo beautiful! so funny to! :001_wub: :001_wub:



Pug_D said:


> OMG hes gorgeous!
> 
> My OH loves your 'leopard cat'


thats one of our bengal kittens....his available....:ciappa: :biggrin5:


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Ahhh! for me?  I LOVE HIM! Can I have him please?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

he is sooo so pretty!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Chez87 said:


> Ahhh! for me?  I LOVE HIM! Can I have him please?


lol no way hose ay lo!!! his a keeper! currently sitting on the arm of the sofa being moody!



DKDREAM said:


> he is sooo so pretty!


i know i think he looks a bit girly!!


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow, he's a real stunner! Lovely boy.:thumbup:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

he has beautiful eye colour


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

He's absolutely gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Isn't he just adorable :001_wub:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> he has beautiful eye colour


I know we are mega pleased as that is a feature that we want our cats to have, hopefully hell do well at the shows with his eyes! :001_wub:



tylow said:


> He's absolutely gorgeous :001_wub:


thanks! 



lymorelynn said:


> Isn't he just adorable :001_wub:


so fluffy to!



Colette said:


> Wow, he's a real stunner! Lovely boy.:thumbup:


His just had a good brush looks even more handsome now! :blush:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

lovely boy is he going to be a stud boy?


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Wow, what a stunning cat. I had never seen ragdolls before coming on this forum but loads of you seem to have them. They are all beautiful.


----------



## Ren (Sep 21, 2010)

Gorgeous boy! Lovely type, and his eyes are a great colour 
A credit to you


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)

:001_wub: I could almost have kitten/cat brood for him, he is beautiful


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

jenny armour said:


> lovely boy is he going to be a stud boy?


yes i have bought him to be my stud boy, got him at 13weeks and actually saw him grow up from 5 weeks  :thumbup: we had to wait until we were both happy that he would be a good boy...and he is! Also bought him to show to, wanted agreat quality all round boy, am mega pleased to as he has lilac in his pedigree and I love them so Im should be having lilacs in about 24months if my current plans work out! :thumbup: 



wind1 said:


> Wow, what a stunning cat. I had never seen ragdolls before coming on this forum but loads of you seem to have them. They are all beautiful.


Quite a few people do, seems to be more up north / yorkshire way where my first girl is from! there was about 4 breeders in Essex including me, 2 more have popped up since, thats about it! the others seem to start and given up after they realize the cost and work involved!!



Ren said:


> Gorgeous boy! Lovely type, and his eyes are a great colour
> A credit to you


LoL I credit him mummy & daddy! his dad is gorgeous and has never sprayed and lives indoors *touch wood* he takes after his daddy!!



GreyHare said:


> :001_wub: I could almost have kitten/cat brood for him, he is beautiful


well we are hoping for him to mate spring time.... or before!


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh i will be watching for the future babies!.


----------



## Maistaff (Dec 27, 2009)

:001_wub: wow he is very handsome and i adore his eyes !!!! 

Beautiful boys and beautiful pics :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> Oh i will be watching for the future babies!.


Oh I know I cant wait, the people who come over today for the little girl, really wanted to steal him haha! he had him like a baby just laying in his arms, they really loved him and possibly want a kitten from him, am SO pleased with him, texted the guy who bred him with some gret pics, his so pleased to, I was really worried about buying a stud but Im glad I went for it, his started to get a little interested in the girls but none are calling had asniff here and there but other than that nothing, Im hoping he waits till jan!! :thumbup:



Maistaff said:


> :001_wub: wow he is very handsome and i adore his eyes !!!!
> 
> Beautiful boys and beautiful pics :thumbup::thumbup:


I love his eyes they dont look real! hope they will add to our breeding porogram


----------



## meganx (Oct 8, 2010)

i could just steal him!
have you bred him before? he'd produce some real stunners
what a gorgeous colour!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

no his too young, his only just finding his paws 
his baby will be here next year, hopefully sooner rather than later but his first show is in jan so I want him at his best for that!  

no stealing either!!! :nono: :nono: :001_tt2:


----------



## livefishcam (Oct 28, 2010)

well cute


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: WOW


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

he just tripped over his own paws, was very funny  
he says thanks! he doesnt know how cute he is


----------



## Sparkles87 (Aug 30, 2010)

So stunning :thumbup: He's just gorgeous


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

he has a big head now!  ....literally!


----------



## marafi (Oct 22, 2010)

Gorgeous boy! He is stunning and very cute!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

he is currently asleep on his back legs wide open squashing his girlfriend! :lol:


----------

